# Black or dark bay?



## HAA (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, do you think my Filly Luna would be classed as a black or a dark bay?
Her mother was a bay and her father is a bay (out of a chestnut and a black).


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

100% black. Neither parent gave the agouti gene which restricts black to the points and makes a black horse bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Black. <3 She's adorbs!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

From the pictures provided she looks black.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

It's difficult to tell from the pictures but i'm going to go against the grain and say brown. I see lightened areas on the flank on both pictures and a slightly lightened muzzle on the top photo. 

I'd like to see pictures taken from the side and perhaps pictures showing the muzzle and flank more clearly.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

BreakableRider said:


> It's difficult to tell from the pictures but i'm going to go against the grain and say brown. I see lightened areas on the flank on both pictures and a slightly lightened muzzle on the top photo.
> 
> I'd like to see pictures taken from the side and perhaps pictures showing the muzzle and flank more clearly.


The lightened areas are caused by sweat. Here is my friends black Percheron cross, this horse is black I actually owned this horse for a before selling to my friend. He gets used a lot and gets sweat lightened areas. Heck by late summer a lot of his coat gets lightened from sun and sweat.
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

100% black
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I see black, also.


----------



## HAA (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'll try and get some better pictures xx


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My twh is black, black as coal, regardless of season or sweat.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Some don't fade and some do. There can be a multitude of reasons why.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

